# Box Idea



## pussum (Jan 15, 2007)

Edit:
This blueprint sucked. Look at the next one.


----------



## Droster (Jan 15, 2007)

Hmmm... intersting. Tell me how everything comes out. Im curious to see if it works.


----------



## pussum (Jan 15, 2007)

Well if you see a potential pitfall, let me know. I want to make sure it works. What am I missing in a standard grow box?


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 15, 2007)

so the light bars are gonna be on chains or the whole lid? and mylar is see thru, not bad but you can see thru it almost like mirrores window tint.


----------



## pussum (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok, the light bars will be fastened to the wood and the wood will be fastened to the chains. I didn't know you could see through the mylar...maybe I could fasten some dark fabric to the outside of box over the mylar and form like a double "membrane" so it would be mylar on the inside, but fabric on the outside preventing light from leaking through.


----------



## pussum (Jan 16, 2007)

So here I am again thinking about the box idea and the more I look at it, the more I see potential problems that could arise. So I am cooking up something a little less experimental. For this design I figured, go big or go home. So this one would be an optimal "all out" design, or at least what I consider all out.

This will be a very simple, but reliable build. I am thinking a box, 6 ft tall, 4 ft. wide and 3 ft. deep. This box will have the ability to see a grow from start to finish. 

So I have my dimensions down and again this will have a hinged door on the front to allow for easy access. Two medium strength 5 ft. chains will hold the lighting in place and allow for the bar to be adjusted. For air circulation I have two options I could use two small computer fans mounted somewhere in the middle with two small pvc pipes acting as the outward vents at the bottom, or I could get a small counter top box fan and mount it in the middle somewhere. Set the box fan on a low setting and it should provide ample circulation. Which one I go with depends on what is tried and true, and what will function the best. 

When all holes are cut and everything has been placed, secured and sealed I will seal the seams of the box with seal-gap and cover the seals with mylar tape. Once the seals have dried I will give the inside a layer of mylar from top to bottom. At this point the only light that should be escaping is the light from the exhaust system and maybe the seam of the door. I am not sure what to do about the door seam as I can not seal it like I will do with the seams inside the box. Maybe I will mount a flap that will run along the external seam of the door that will act as a cover when the door is closed. 

That should wrap up the inside of the box. Unless I am missing something? 

For cosmetic purposes maybe the outside of the box will be sanded down and have a finish applied to it, but I don't really see the point as it is pretty hard to make a six foot tall box blend in with anything. 

Here is a quick mock-up of what I am thinking. 

With this build I am still working on what lighting fixture to use. Suggestions would be helpful.





So again this can be a pretty cheap build. 

4 3ft x 6ft pieces of plywood - $7.78 /sheet - 31.12 (Lowes) with special cut

2 3ft x 4ft pieces of plywood - $7.78 /sheet - 15.56 (Lowes) with special cut

1 Roll of mylar depending on how much is in a roll. - $22.95 for a 25ft roll (Local garden shop)

2 5-8 inch pieces of PVC (1-1.5 inches round) - $3.75 for a 10ft. tube with specialty cut. (Lowes)

1-2 Tubes of insulating weatherproof seal gap - $5.47 a 12oz tube. (Lowes)

2 medium quality single speed computer fans - $10.00 apiece /wiring included (Local computer shop)

Chain- 40 cents a ft. - $4.00 for 10 ft. (Lowes) w/ special cut.

x amount of wiring for computer fans and lights (not priced out)

1 light fixture (not priced out)

x amount of bulbs (not priced out)

Misc nails and screws and if you're really anal about your builds, wood glue for extra stability for the box. (not priced out)

All of this would probably set one back a hundred or so depending on how high quality of a build you are going for. Without the lights, bulbs, or fixtures we are at about $102.85 so this will end up being right around budget. 

Feedback, suggestions?

Any would be helpful, any at all.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 16, 2007)

*Looks great man. You can always build the frame out of 2 x 4's and use panda film as your walls. It's good **** mang. Black on the outside and white on the inside. It's used for grow grows. I'll post up a few links for ya later if i get the chance. If not i'll get them up for ya by tomorrow. As far as venilation goes it all depends on what kind of lighting your gonna have. Once you decide on that you can go from there.  *


----------



## pussum (Jan 16, 2007)

Awsome, I was hoping for some good reviews on this one. I think it will work out a hell of a lot better than the previous build I was working on. 

I was thinking about doing something like that with the walls, to make the chamber more mobile in case I want to or have to change locations, but to many risk involved. We have a lot of pets and if one were to somehow get into that room the first thing they would do is chew up anything they could to get to the plants as every single last one of them has a taste for any kind of plant life. I will have to go to the store tonight if I can and price out some lighting and see what would work the best. I would rather have venting that can handle more than what I am going to put in rather then venting that is under-prepared.


----------



## pussum (Jan 16, 2007)

Well I just got done talking to a few friends. One of them freelances as a PC builder so I asked him if he had any old fans I could score off him. He said "does a fat baby fart?" so I took that as a yes. I will go over today and see what sizes he has. The other one said he had a lot of left over scraps and tools and stuff that were left in his house when the builders were done. From him I can score the screws and nails, some wire, and the sealer for the corners of the box. 

I myself have some of the extras I didn't include in the build. Killz white paint, door handle (duh, kind of important), lock or latch for the door.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 17, 2007)

*Here is a link to the Panda Film i was talking about if ya don't wanna build wood walls. You can pick it up on ebay alot cheaper. Almost forgot do you know what kind of lighting your gonna use yet? http://www.specialty-lights.com/730100.html*


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 17, 2007)

hey pussum only thing i might add is about the vent location. remember that heat rises so it would be best for fresh air intakes at the bottom and exhaust at the top of the box.


----------



## pussum (Jan 17, 2007)

Would just a vent work? Or would I need something to pull out the hot air through the vent. If just a vent will work I could cut a hole in the top and slide in just a regular old vent cover that opens and closes manually.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 17, 2007)

i would probably use the fans to **** the air out and the vent to let fresh air come in. if i am not mistaken that how TBG has theres setup. its also how i have mine.


----------



## pussum (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok, so I have decided on this build, yet I am still lost on lighting. I am looking for a fixture to use that isn't going to cost me a ton of money and I can attach my chains to. I have access to a welder so even if the fixture doesn't have places to attach my chain I can make it. 

I am also lost on bulbs. I know I need two sets, one for veg and one for flower, but I am not sure what to use. They have to be available at home depot., lows, k-mart, or walmart for me to be able to get them. I have been reading through the lighting section, but there are just so many to choose from.

EDIT:

I think I will go to the pro's on this one. I am going to need the whole set up, fixture, bulbs, everything. The lighting numbers and data have proved to be to much for me to take in right now talking about light spectrum and photosynthesis and watts and god knows what.

So for a proper light I will need what? Will the lighting require a ballast or can I just plug it in and go? These are the most important things because A) I want it to work right and B) I don't want to start a fire. I am going to need guidance on what a proper set-up for veg and flowering would be. I just don't know damn it. I have gotten this far and now I am getting confused. I guess it could be worse, but still. Lights crucial. I just don't want things to get over complicated yet.


----------



## theyorker (Jan 17, 2007)

What am I missing here?  How come you are building it so tall when it is for vege stage?  Don't you only need like 4' max?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 17, 2007)

*Pussum how many plants are you gonna grow at a time? *


----------



## theyorker (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm starting all of this out right now myself, pussum.  I think you saw my vege box in my grow journal (at least I think you made a post yesterday).  Are you trying to build a box that you can vegetate and flower your plants all in one or are you going to have seperate boxes?


----------



## pussum (Jan 17, 2007)

The reason I am building the box so big is because I am not sure how tall this stuff is going to get. I have heard it can flower into 5-6 feet depending on the strain and I just want to make sure I have sufficient room to let it all grow out the way it is supposed to. If I can shorten I will. That is not a problem.

As of right now I am using the box as an all in one type deal. The plants will veg and flower in the same box. That is why the lights will be on adjustable chains so I can get them low to the ground and then higher as they grow. The reason I am doing and all in one is because I don't really have the funds to do two separate boxes yet.

But all ideas and suggestions on how I could set up two boxes are very welcome because I do have more than enough room to fit them in the grow room.

Also, I don't plan on growing more than 6-8 plants at a time. But I want to make sure they all have a decent amount of breathing room.


I could always make the vegg box out of a rubbermaid container. I have heard it can be done, but have not been able to find the plans on this site yet. Still searching.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 17, 2007)

*OK last question. How much are you willing to spend on a light? *


----------



## pussum (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, I am prepared to go as far as I need to, but it has to be something that I can purchase from a local store. In regards to the grow box I was hoping to find just a run of the mill light bar fixture, screw in a couple splitters, and spend the rest on the bulbs I will need. In regards to a vegg box I don't know where to start or what I would need.


Maybe something like this for the grow box light fixture?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 17, 2007)

*Would you be willing to spend the money for the following light. You can use it for veg and flower and it's a great price. We buy most of our stuff from them. http://cgi.ebay.com/400-watt-HPS-MH-GROW-LIGHT-hydroponic-400w-w-lamp-bulb_W0QQitemZ180068082509QQihZ008QQcategoryZ42225QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem*


----------



## pussum (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm drooling just looking at that thing. Wow!

I don't know if I can afford it thought  That is just a bit high for someone who has no exp yet. Basiclly how I am funding this is I am selling of my American Standard Fender Jazz Bass  

All the money I get from it goes into this project so I am looking at about a 200-300 dollar budget since I can only get about 1/2 to 1/4 of what it is worth resale.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 17, 2007)

*Pussum if you bought that light which would cost ya $205 with shipping you would still have $95 to build a nice grow box. The cool thing about that light is it does it all from vegging to flower. All ya have to do is change the bulbs.  *


----------



## pussum (Jan 17, 2007)

Hmm...I have been kicking it around since you posted it. I want it so bad, but I still have so much to buy. Materials, dirt, pots, wiring, timer, multi-tap, ect. DECISIONS DECISIONS!!!


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 17, 2007)

yeah thats what about killed me too pussum, after buying the big light i realized that was only half my battle. i have only seen the effects of the HPS under veg, and it does make them grow, but honestly i like the growth of the ones vegging under the cfls better. but i havent seen first hand growth from a MH. 

i know i want a cool tube for my HPS light though so i can get it closer to the plants so it doesnt loose so much of its light intensity and make it just a little more efficent at what it does.


----------



## Droster (Jan 17, 2007)

OMG! Nice idea Pussum. Ive been debating with myself and I might do something just like your idea. I plan on also selling my PSP and MP3 player to buy that light that TBG posted. Hmmmm... I think I might but its not final yet.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 18, 2007)

Ive used MH from start to finish. The CFLS work great for veg and their cheap but if you want thick mature buds you'll need to go with a light and ballast such as the one TBG suggested. HID mang.


----------



## pussum (Jan 18, 2007)

I think for this first couple of attempts I will just purchase a light bar and fill it with the proper bulbs since I am only growing schwag for learning purposes. In the two-three months it will take to grow I can save up to buy the hardcore light. 

On a different note: Does anyone think the height of the chamber is to large? AND does anyone have the design specs for rubbermaid vegg chamber? I poked around the basement last night and we have a huge rubbermaid container and some kills to paint the inside with.


----------



## theyorker (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey pussum.  Here are some pictures of a veg box I made with a rubbermaid container.  

The first pic is the lid flipped upside down and I mounted three 2' fixtures onto the lid.

The second pic is the lid from underneath.

The third is a pic of the inside of the container with some pot.

The fourth pic is the lid suspended over the container.

This fifth pic is the lid on top of the container with the lights blazing away.

The sixth is the container with the pots I'll use for flowering (I can flower 8 plants this way.)

The last picture is the metal box that I'm putting this into.


----------



## pussum (Jan 18, 2007)

Yorker, give me a play by play of how it was constructed. You know, directions and the materials you used.



Here is an updated set of designs for the grow box. I added a little bit and rearranged some things. 





As you can see from the pic I shortened the length from 6 to 5 ft., and moved the fans to be both in the middle near the bottom, above the PVC pipes, to help move that air up into the exhaust that will be mounted in the middle of the top. I will use a 90 degree piece of duct piping for that and paint the inside black to get rid of any shine that may come in the box. I also made note of where the hinges and the handle would be. I am not sure if I will get a key'd lock or just a slide bolt lock and a handle as the room it will be in will be locked as well with a more secure lock. 


And here is a shot of what the back will look like when I am done and everything has been tucked away all nice and neat.





The light and both fans will have their own wires and plugs. The wires will be ran for the lights from the top right by the exhaust system through a little hole I will make and will be stapled down the middle of the box. The extra slack for the wiring will be coiled and secured up top for easy access when it comes time to adjust the lights. The fan wiring will also be secured to the back. The name of the game is safety here so each object that draws a current will have its own wiring and will be safely secured and looked after. Just to be sure nothing will ignite the box will be the only thing drawing a current on that circuit and I will be picking up a fire extinguisher today as well.


----------



## pussum (Jan 19, 2007)

Ok, so some trouble shooting issues here I want to address. First off, will the two PC fans pointed outward blowing the hot air from inside the chamber to the outside room be enough to keep it cool? I plan on having a box fan in front of the PVC piping blowing fresh air into them. I think with the two fans and the exhaust piping up on top it should be enough, but I am not sure. I don't want to get knee deep into the build and find I don't have proper ventilation because I am going to be running a lot of lights.


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 19, 2007)

if you are doing all this a decent cheap hps/mh light would be the way to go.
a 400 or 600w would be better.
1 or 2 plants max under many cfls


----------



## ganjasmokr (Jul 4, 2007)

how much does mh affect bill


----------

